# Another rousing game of 'What is this?'



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

This one should be significantly harder than my last attempt. At least I hope so.

Good luck!


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

some part of a stuffed animal.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

The nose of a stuffed animal?


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

nose of winnie the pooh. inverted?


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

scwine said:


> The nose of a stuffed animal?


Yes, but which one exactly?


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Saltwater Servitude said:


> nose of winnie the pooh. inverted?


Nope, not Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## Igottafish (Oct 26, 2006)

A Lion?


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Igottafish said:


> A Lion?


Nope.


----------



## Teksyn (Aug 20, 2005)

Timone from lion king


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Teksyn said:


> Timone from lion king


That's a pretty good guess, but still not it. You're on the right track. It is a character from a movie/tv.


----------



## cobat (Nov 6, 2006)

The squirrel from Ice Age. Perhaps a Fraggle


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

cobat said:


> The squirrel from Ice Age. Perhaps a Fraggle


Neither are it.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

elmo


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

isn't elmo red?


how about big bird?

(i shall ask all the kids i work with today what colour their stuffed toys are and who they are!  )


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

big bird


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> elmo


Isn't Elmo red? For that, you must give the next Elmo you see two test tickles. :biggrin:


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I will give the hint that it's not as mainstream as everyone is guessing so far. And it is from a movie, but plays a very small role. Fans of the movie will know it as soon it is revealed, though.

So am I doing a good job at confusing everyone yet? Also, let me know if/when you want the answer revealed, given that nobody gets it right in that time.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

dogal

or the squirl from ice age


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

or something to do with nemo, that fishy movie that was out a while back...

for the life of me i can't think of anything that's yellow and hairy.

oh wait.

no, nevermind.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Since nobody has guessed it yet, here is the answer. It's a little known character, but from a very popular movie. His name is Salacious Crumb and he can be seen sitting next to Jabba the Hutt in Empire Strikes Back. He enjoys laughing at others.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

No way would I have guessed it. I do a great impersonation of his? laugh btw.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

the stuffed toy looks a bit like Road Runner to me.  actually he looks like that coyote too. lol


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

I never knew there was a stuffed version of him (or what his name was for that matter). He was a creepy little dude in the movie.


----------



## mommabeachbunny (Apr 30, 2005)

OMG! Never would have guessed that! The toy is a bit cuter than the actual character!


----------

